# Smaller Spinning Reel Reccomendation



## zlenart

Looking to pick up one or two new 2500 size reels and haven’t bought any in years. I’ve heard the newer shimanos are not what they used to be so what’s everyone using now in the $100-200 range?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I bought my girlfriend a Penn Conflict II and it is a very nice little spinning reel in your price range. It is light, balanced, casts great and looks nice. I have been sneaking it on trips when she doesn’t go and fishing with it.


----------



## Viking1

I have been using the Penn Battle II for 3 years and have been very happy with them. I have used the 3000, 2500, and 2000. The drag has held up to tarpon, bone fish, big jacks and just about everything else out there. For the money they are a solid reel. Bass Pro has them on sale now and I have also got some good deals from walmart.com.


----------



## CDR

Diawa BG


----------



## Capnredfish

Always been a Penn fan. Just picked up two spinfisher 3500’s. They run about 139.00. I got them for 67.00 each day before thanksgiving. I had two 2500’s held but went up a size.


----------



## timogleason

Florida Fishing Products is having some good deals now ( https://floridafishingproducts.com/collections/holiday-bundles ). Rght in your wheel house price wise. Definitely get the big power handle if you get one. I fish mine every day and they are little workhorses. A great 10 lb braid reel. The 3000 size is the same reel as the 2500 but with a larger spool. If you like a faster retrieve, might consider going that route. Newer Shimano are not what they used to be. The Diawa BGs are pretty good for the price point (under $100) but don't generate enough drag if you fish little reels for big fish like I do. I have a few of them. Destroyed one the other day...


----------



## Backcountry 16

Quantumn smoke inshore is my reel of choice.


----------



## zlenart

Capnredfish said:


> Always been a Penn fan. Just picked up two spinfisher 3500’s. They run about 139.00. I got them for 67.00 each day before thanksgiving. I had two 2500’s held but went up a size.


I have a 3500 Spinfisher that I love but I’m looking to get something a little smaller just to have a light weight sight fishing set up.


----------



## zlenart

timogleason said:


> Florida Fishing Products is having some good deals now ( https://floridafishingproducts.com/collections/holiday-bundles ). Rght in your wheel house price wise. Definitely get the big power handle if you get one. I fish mine every day and they are little workhorses. A great 10 lb braid reel. The 3000 size is the same reel as the 2500 but with a larger spool. If you like a faster retrieve, might consider going that route. Newer Shimano are not what they used to be. The Diawa BGs are pretty good for the price point (under $100) but don't generate enough drag if you fish little reels for big fish like I do. I have a few of them. Destroyed one the other day...


I’ll definitely be checking these and the quantum smoke out


----------



## Backcountry 16

zlenart said:


> I’ll definitely be checking these and the quantum smoke out


Make sure you look at the inshore it's blue and black made for the salt the red and black one is freshwater.


----------



## topnative2

Diawa BG....bought 4


----------



## DBStoots

Ditto on the Diawa BG's. I bought two 2500 series reels for $78 each a while back to use for guests on the boat. I probably use them more than the guests do now!


----------



## Ethan_W

I’ve always been a Penn guy. I blame my dad for always having those cool looking old gold tops when he would take me fishing as a kid. 

I picked up a Penn Clash 2500 about 3 years ago. It’s right at the top of your price range but in my opinion it was worth it. It’s held up extremely well with minimal maintenance over the years. It also has a pretty tough drag for being a smaller reel. 

It’s much lighter than the penn battle 2 and seems to have held up better than the penn conflict, both of which I also own.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

I would be leaning towards the Diawa BGs. I still have good luck with the new Stradics 2500 but next choice is the BG.


----------



## FSUDrew99

topnative2 said:


> Diawa BG....bought 4


I have two 2500 BGs and they rock. Lighter than the Penns and look good in my opinion besides being an awesome performing reel.

Cant beat the $100 price tag too.

I stopped buying stradics after bearing failures.


----------



## zlenart

Ethan_W said:


> I’ve always been a Penn guy. I blame my dad for always having those cool looking old gold tops when he would take me fishing as a kid.
> 
> I picked up a Penn Clash 2500 about 3 years ago. It’s right at the top of your price range but in my opinion it was worth it. It’s held up extremely well with minimal maintenance over the years. It also has a pretty tough drag for being a smaller reel.
> 
> It’s much lighter than the penn battle 2 and seems to have held up better than the penn conflict, both of which I also own.


I have a spinfisher that absolutely love, but the size is too large. Tackle direct has a sale on the clash's right now for $135 so I may be picking those up. I'll probably go play with the BG and the clash soon.


----------



## CoolRunnings

zlenart said:


> Looking to pick up one or two new 2500 size reels and haven’t bought any in years. I’ve heard the newer shimanos are not what they used to be so what’s everyone using now in the $100-200 range?


I haven't noticed any drop off in shimano spinning reels. The Stradic and Ultegra fall within your price range. Might be able to get a discount on Ebay for a new in box reel.


----------



## seapro17sv

zlenart said:


> I have a spinfisher that absolutely love, but the size is too large. Tackle direct has a sale on the clash's right now for $135 so I may be picking those up. I'll probably go play with the BG and the clash soon.


If you throw artificial baits like I do, which amounts to many thousands of casts, the 4 BG 2500's I've been using for 2 years have been absolutely flawless. Every other reel in the $100.00 range I've bought over the years have failed. That includes 8 Shimano Sahara,s, some failing within the first couple of trips, 4 Penn Battles, at least 8 Pflueger,s in various sizes, and at least 6 Okumas. All my equipment is properly rinsed and dried after each outing. I found with all these other reels I was constantly lubing them to try and fix the little grinding noises etc., and with the Sahara's the binding up of the cranking handle very early on, with one of them failing on the first day. I've had no issues with the drags so far, but mostly catching slot Red's, with an occasional over slot. If I was targeting much bigger fish I'd just try one of the larger size reels. I'm just glad I finally found a reel that holds up to day to day casting without any issues at all, and at some point I'll get rid of the box full of rejects I've listed above.


----------



## bryson

I'll add another vote for the Penn Battle -- it's at the lower end of your price range and can sometimes be found for less. I have several of the Fierce reels too, and they've been great as well (though they are considerably cheaper). The Battle may be slightly heavier than some other reels in it's class, but it's never bothered me in the least.

What I really like about Penn is the serviceability. I can buy nearly any new parts that I need to service the reels. I've also dropped carbon drags from the Battle reels into my Fierce reels during a rebuild for a cheap upgrade.


----------



## bryson

seapro17sv said:


> If you throw artificial baits like I do, which amounts to many thousands of casts, the 4 BG 2500's I've been using for 2 years have been absolutely flawless. Every other reel in the $100.00 range I've bought over the years have failed. That includes 8 Shimano Sahara,s, some failing within the first couple of trips, 4 Penn Battles, at least 8 Pflueger,s in various sizes, and at least 6 Okumas. All my equipment is properly rinsed and dried after each outing. I found with all these other reels I was constantly lubing them to try and fix the little grinding noises etc., and with the Sahara's the binding up of the cranking handle very early on, with one of them failing on the first day. I've had no issues with the drags so far, but mostly catching slot Red's, with an occasional over slot. If I was targeting much bigger fish I'd just try one of the larger size reels. I'm just glad I finally found a reel that holds up to day to day casting without any issues at all, and at some point I'll get rid of the box full of rejects I've listed above.


Let me know if you decide to get rid of the Battles; I enjoy rebuilding them.


----------



## Copahee Hound

I used to fish Penn Battle combos and hated how heavy they were after a full day of throwing them around. They do stand the test of time though. Since, I've been using Stradics exclusively for years, and haven't noticed a decline in quality. I actually like the new ones more than the older FJ's. I would have to service the FJ's every year with new bearings, drag washers etc. With the newer models, almost 3 years strong with no problems from all 4 of them (all 3000 series). I have been thinking about trying the new Daiwa BG's for when family and friends come out. The reviews are great and everyone here seems to love them. Just my .02


----------



## Pole Position

Ive got both the Penn Battle11s and the Daiwa BGs, and strongly prefer the latter; if you can catch them on sale, they should be under $80.00, or at least they were last year.


----------



## Forcefed

I’ve got battles and bg’s as well. Battles have broken, the bg’s have had no issues.


----------



## jimsmicro

Pflueger Supreme or President XT, cheap, reliable, light, smooth.


----------



## kenb

Backcountry 16 said:


> Quantumn smoke inshore is my reel of choice.


Me too.


----------



## csnaspuck

Another vote for BGs. Get them now before Daiwa realizes that they are worth much more.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

How the hell are you guys tearing up a Penn Battle? My buddy has 8 of them as guide reels and they are indestructible. 
If the Battle is too heavy check out the Conflict II


----------



## krash

I love my Shimano Stradic and Ci4+ , have them in 3000/4000 sizes... they are light reliable braid ready good drag system but over that $200.00 limit. These are my go to inshore artificial cast a lot reel setups.

For heavier boat spinners, Yellowtail and Snapper fishing up thru Tarpon, Sailfish, or pitching at Dolphin I use Penn Spinfisher, but larger size 4500 & 5500, although I almost picked up a 2500 or 3500 for YT'n when they were onsale a few weeks ago but they were out of stock at BPS. They are much heavier, have a serious drag and will take more of a beating. I wondered why they were onsale basically for half off, then I see add's now for a newer model the SpinFisher VI... Good thing about Penn SpinFisher is parts are available, have been for years, and will be supported for long time to come. I have SpinFishers, original SSG's, that are 30+ years old and still work just don't have as good a drag, water-proofing, or instant anti-reverse.


----------



## Forcefed

One of my Penn Battles had the anti-reverse go out. Two had the frames bend, and when one of the frames bent, that took the gears out of alignment and they ground teeth on the gear. This was all on reels with either 20lb or 10lb braid. Not impressed, the bg has been fished the same and no issues. I know folks who do just fine with the battles, but my personal expirences have been less than impressive. I also have a few Stradic FK’s and a Van Staal VR50 that are great reels but for pure value per dollar the BG gets the nod.


----------



## devrep

diawa guy here. just remember a 3000 diawa spinning reel compares to a 4000 shimano. A 4000 diawa is too big for most inshore fishing. Except maybe tarpon.


----------



## zlenart

Got to look at them in person today and I’m down to the Daiwa BG or the Penn Clash. Not sure if I can justify the $35 difference with everyone speaking so highly of the BG.


----------



## prinjm6

Abu Garcia Revo inshore, just picked up 2. The Daiwa Bg's are good also.


----------



## Cam

BGs on Calico Jack rods. That combo is just too good for the money. A person can easily spend twice as much and not get as good of a rig. One thing to note is the BGs run big and can handle some pretty big fish. The 2500 is typically a 3500 or 4000 in some other brands sizing. Oddly the BG 2000 is small.


----------



## Shadowcast16

I have had good luck with the Tsunami Shield and Penn Conflict. I plan on trying one of the Florida fishing products reels next. I keep hearing good things about them. I have had many Penn Battles in the past and they just don't last more than a season or two and they are done.


----------



## zlenart

Think I’m set on the BG. Gonna be a small artificial rig so either 2000 or 2500. I’ll let you guys know how they work out!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty

I picked up 2 Diawa BG's in the 2500 size over a year ago. So far no problems at all. I don't baby them either, No oil and I put them away dirty half the time. My Penn Battles were good as well, but too heavy.


----------



## SC Bill

I'm using the Shimano Stradic 2500 C4i for Reds. Using 10# Power Pro braid with a 20# fluorocarbon leader. It is just a bit over your limit at ~$230 from several online vendors.

But it is light and has an excellent drag.


----------



## csnaspuck

BTW Amazon has the Diawa BG 3000 onsale right now for $77.99


----------



## Chasntuna

Ok, dont laugh. I've got 6 Quantum Trax reels now, 3 15s and 3 20s. Had them for 2 + years and no issues. I have them loaded with PP 10 and 20 super slick respectively and no failures (yet). Drag is plenty for reds, drum, Triple tail, trout and flounder. Too bad they dont make them anymore.


----------



## southerncannuck

I've had good luck with the Penn Battle 2. I fish two of them along with one Penn Conquer. Frankly I can't tell enough difference between them to justify the cost difference.


----------



## mrbacklash

just replaced a Penn 4300SS with a Shimano Nasci 2500 I am a fan for sure. Good reel for $99


----------



## Godzuki86

mrbacklash said:


> just replaced a Penn 4300SS with a Shimano Nasci 2500 I am a fan for sure. Good reel for $99


I’ve been using Nascis now too for artificials. I like them a lot. I went with a 3000 over the 2500 just because it has a different handle on the same reel. 

I had two 3000 conflicts and both were useless after a couple months so I didn’t buy anymore of them. My 5000 Conflicts have been fine though.


----------



## zlenart

After all the recommendations I ended up picking up a Daiwa BG 2500. Slightly larger than what I was looking for, but the weight wasn't much more than the smaller ones


----------



## TheAdamsProject

I still have good luck with the new 2500 Stradics but more recently picked up a few 2500 BGs and they are pretty sweet for the price.


----------



## fjmaverick

nativejax said:


> I still have good luck with the new 2500 Stradics but more recently picked up a few 2500 BGs and they are pretty sweet for the price.


Ive been waiting to find a deal on a 2500 bg all the normal places want $110 for them right now. I have a 3000 bg and it is significantly larger than the 2500.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

fjmaverick said:


> Ive been waiting to find a deal on a 2500 bg all the normal places want $110 for them right now. I have a 3000 bg and it is significantly larger than the 2500.


I got one from a tackle shop on ebay for $74 free shipping.

PM sent


----------



## zlenart

fjmaverick said:


> Ive been waiting to find a deal on a 2500 bg all the normal places want $110 for them right now. I have a 3000 bg and it is significantly larger than the 2500.


I got mine on Tackledirect for $99


----------



## CaptDanS

I have a couple Florida Fishing Products and like em. 2500 and 3000. Price is on point.


----------



## dafjib

zlenart said:


> Looking to pick up one or two new 2500 size reels and haven’t bought any in years. I’ve heard the newer shimanos are not what they used to be so what’s everyone using now in the $100-200 range?


----------



## dafjib

Go with Fla. Fishing products . I have the whole line of reels .They all are great .I have the other name brand reel ,and like the FFP reels the best .And the people are great to work with and give you any help you need . The have the best drags out there .


----------



## Backwater

I like the new Okuma Epixors (2018+ models). I have them in size 30 and 40 and love them. The older Epixors outlasted any Stradics I use to own. 8 bearings, new braid winder that beats the "X" wrapping and the drags are silky smooth. These reels are VERY salt resistant!

https://www.okumafishing.com/en/product/Epixor-XT-Spinning-Reel/epixor-spinning-reel.html

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Okuma-EXPT-30-Epixor-XT-Spinning-Reel-Size-30/303093510853?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=1&asc=20131003132420&meid=cca75df2764341f29668ae9b803fc79c&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=183653727705&itm=303093510853&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

I use 12lb Ardent Gliss Monotex on the 30 and 18lb Ardent Gliss on the 40. I buy the Gliss from Dicks Sporting Goods. The stuff cast a country mile!

I use the 30 on a hard to find Hurricane Calico Jack 6'6" 6-12lb rod and the 40 on the same rod, only it's 7' rated 8-17lb. I just love how nice these 2 outfits are to fish.


----------



## g8rfly

Backwater said:


> I like the new Okuma Epixors (2018+ models). I have them in size 30 and 40 and love them. The older Epixors outlasted any Stradics I use to own. 8 bearings, new braid winder that beats the "X" wrapping and the drags are silky smooth. These reels are VERY salt resistant!
> 
> https://www.okumafishing.com/en/product/Epixor-XT-Spinning-Reel/epixor-spinning-reel.html
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Okuma-EXPT-30-Epixor-XT-Spinning-Reel-Size-30/303093510853?_trkparms=aid=555018&algo=PL.SIM&ao=1&asc=20131003132420&meid=cca75df2764341f29668ae9b803fc79c&pid=100005&rk=1&rkt=12&sd=183653727705&itm=303093510853&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
> 
> I use 12lb Ardent Gliss Monotex on the 30 and 18lb Ardent Gliss on the 40. I buy the Gliss from Dicks Sporting Goods. The stuff cast a country mile!
> 
> I use the 30 on a hard to find Hurricane Calico Jack 6'6" 6-12lb rod and the 40 on the same rod, only it's 7' rated 8-17lb. I just love how nice these 2 outfits are to fish.


Thanks for the recommendation - noticed amazon has the 30 on sales for 41 bucks, will pick up a couple as my inshore reels are due for replacement...


----------



## SomaliPirate

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I bought my girlfriend a Penn Conflict II and it is a very nice little spinning reel in your price range. It is light, balanced, casts great and looks nice. I have been sneaking it on trips when she doesn’t go and fishing with it.


I was doing that with my wife's stella until she started inspecting the damn thing to see if it might have been used. Better to get caught at a strip club than get caught using her gear.


----------



## dafjib

Cant beat the Florida fishing product line ,the 1000 is great as is all their reels.


----------



## zlenart

I wish I had some feedback for you guys on the BG. About two weeks after I bought it, I moved to Grenada for a couple months as my wife is in her final term of school here. I may be picking up a BG 6000 for the tarpon that are seemingly everywhere here.


----------



## State fish rob

My wife could care less if I use “ her “ gear. Daughter is a whole other ballgame . Tells me all the time don’t leave a skunk on my rod ! My girl !


SomaliPirate said:


> I was doing that with my wife's stella until she started inspecting the damn thing to see if it might have been used. Better to get caught at a strip club than get caught using her gear.


----------



## zthomas

Cam said:


> BGs on Calico Jack rods. That combo is just too good for the money. A person can easily spend twice as much and not get as good of a rig. One thing to note is the BGs run big and can handle some pretty big fish. The 2500 is typically a 3500 or 4000 in some other brands sizing. Oddly the BG 2000 is small.


I agree, BG and Calico Jack is a damn good setup for the money. But that unusual sizing is my only real complaint with the BGs. The 2500 is just a little bigger than I like, but the 2000 is significantly too small and doesn't have much of a drag.


----------



## BobGee

zlenart said:


> Looking to pick up one or two new 2500 size reels and haven’t bought any in years. I’ve heard the newer shimanos are not what they used to be so what’s everyone using now in the $100-200 range?


I’ve been using Shimano Ci4’s and I really like them. 2500 and 3000’s. No issues. They are light and strong. Paired with St Croix Avid’s or their Legend Tournament Inshore rods medium and medium-light they’re terrific. But those rigs are expensive and if you dunk one you better take it in to the shop. 
I asked the reel repair guy what he thought was the reel that holds up the best in salt water and he recommended the mag oil / mag seal Daiwa’s like the Ballistic. These run large so try the 2500. They are less than $200. I have not used one. Has anyone tried one?


----------



## Tailwaters

Best value is my opinion is the BG 2500. The only issues I have had with them is needing to replace the roller barring and as others have mentioned, their size. The 3000 is more like a 4000. The 2500 is the same size as most 3000. the 2000 are much smaller and only have a max drag rating of 4.4lbs. essentially they don't offer a 2500 that compares to other manufactures 2500. I own 4 of them from size 3000 to 6000. great reels!

The two mid priced reels I like the most are the 2500 Stradic and the 2500 Diawa Ballistic. Both can be found for under $200. Never had any issues with either except a roller barring going out on the Stradic but that was after 3 years of use. The Ballistic holds a little more line, has a little higher max drag and weights 2oz less than the Stradic. I never even use half the max drag and nor has a fish ever come close to spooling me so both are mute points in my mind. The Ballistic has mag oil which keeps any water from getting into the gears. The one issue is you have to send the to Diawa if something breaks as most reel repair guys can't work on them do to the mag oil. That being said I have had no reason to send them in and really like the reels. You can't go wrong with a Stradic though. The Stradic Ci is more comparable to the Ballistic but I don't own one.

I don't dislike the Penn but feel there are better options for inshore reels. I have no idea about the Florida fishing product reels. They look nice but are a small company and just don't have the R&D budgets like larger companies. As an example the technology used to design Diawa high end reels has trickled down to the more moderately priced reels. That's how they can produce such a good reel like the BG for a $100. I have read some good things about Okuma but had such a bad customer service experience with them years ago I'm still not ready to buy from them again. Maybe in another couple of years I'll give them another shot.

Good luck whatever you decide!


----------



## 18590

Shimano Stradic or Pflueger Supreme XT gets my vote in that price range. The shimano feels slightly more refined and smoother, but the Pflueger is more than an ounce lighter with a magnesium body. The Pflueger is rated for saltwater, and I haven't had a single issue with it being magnesium. I'd also take a look at the Daiwa Saltist backbay, looks like a great reel. No experience with that one, but I like it's features.


----------



## CPurvis

Penn Clash all day long!


----------

